# Slingshotcommunity forum



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I am trying to sign up in slingshotcommunity forum for about a month without success. I made it at first, but I never got the activation email, even when I requested to be resent, and yes, I know how to check my spam folder. Then I tried for many times to sign up anew, with a different email, and it just says that my application ressembles a spam something. 
Is there a technical issue with the forum?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

It is a glitch in their software.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

A very long lasting glitch then. How come they haven't solved it till now is a mystery to me.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I have had the same problem. I tried to sign up several months ago without success. No activation email comes to me. I can still go there and read the post which a lot of them are duplicates from this forum. As I am also now seeing many duplicates from this forum on Face Book as well. Seems like nothing at all happening on The Slingshot Channel Forum.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Yup, Same with me JR. I tried to join slingshot community and couldn't. I did join the slingshot channel as well but its a ghost town. Bummer.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Yep, theslingshotchanell was the first forum I've joined, but unfortunately it is not a very active forum  And I feel bad about it because Joerg Sprave's videos were what got me into slingshots.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

If you have Facebook, you can contact Ray Urban, he is the Admin over there.

Edit, Was on the other forum and saw a post that he is working on it.


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

I am another one who has been unable to receive a confirmation email. Have been trying for months to get somebody's attention on this matter with no luck.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm not allowed to talk about "over there",,, take a left when you get to Albuquerque, when you see the the sign that says "Polaris" on Google St, you're almost there, it's like the next driveway on the right,,, don't forget the to try the Pickled Forks


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Problem is solved at long last! Az stinger helped. Thx mate!


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Ray Urban is on on this forum under the name of AZ Stinger, just shoot him a PM and he will get you sorted out in no time


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

Went to AS Stinger's page and do not see how to PM him. Any ideas on how to do this. Thanks


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Are you on mobile, or computer? On Tapatalk there is a orange button just under their name that says message. On a computer there are three buttons to the right side of the screen, one of which says send me a message.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------

